# AB DE-ION breaker not resetting.



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I bet you were cussing whoever pinched that wire


----------



## Sparkee (Sep 22, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I bet you were cussing whoever pinched that wire


The problem was after I took off the panel door there was no dead front to cover the wires and breaker. So when I was putting the cover on a latch hit a lug. This place I'm at now is a real hornets nest.


----------

